# Can Beston 500 be left in water permanently?



## xuz (May 12, 2013)

My Chosera 400 has very little life left in him and I'm looking for an alternative.
I am not a fan of soaking, so I need either splash and go, or permanent soaker.

Can Beston 500 be left in water bucket permanently?

Thanks!


----------



## El Pescador (May 12, 2013)

Gessin 400 is what you should be looking at. It's a soaker too. It's an incredible stone.


----------



## stopbarking (May 12, 2013)

Mine stays in water all the time. It makes a great soaker.


----------



## xuz (May 12, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Gessin 400 is what you should be looking at. It's a soaker too. It's an incredible stone.



What can I say Pescador, I've been enablized once again.
Was going to go on a binge and get the Beston, but I have succumbed to the call of the Siren.

Gesshin from JKI it is.

2 Jnats, 2 Komas, new set of buffers, replaced my dremel, and now Gesshin 400, in matter of couple weeks.
:bliss:
I seem to do this every few months and think what the hell am I doing?

Thank you to Pescador and stopbarking for the suggestions and information on soaker stones. Much appreciated.


----------



## El Pescador (May 12, 2013)

Yeah...my Beston eventually had issues with the permasoak. I don't think you're supposed to keep them soaking all the time.


----------



## Squilliam (May 12, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Yeah...my Beston eventually had issues with the permasoak. I don't think you're supposed to keep them soaking all the time.



What issues have you had? Mine is permasoaking at the moment, and you're making me worried!


----------



## ecchef (May 12, 2013)

Same here. Mine hasn't been out of the pond in 6 months. Haven't noticed any ill effects...yet.


----------



## maxim (May 12, 2013)

Mine is soaked all the time


----------



## barramonday (May 12, 2013)

Mine has been soaking for around 2 years, no issues . I just change the water every week and store away form sunlight.


----------



## El Pescador (May 12, 2013)

Sorry about the worry, I felt the Beston seemed to wear/dish quicker and felt different. Unfortunately, I never cared enough to get another Beston and try it side by side to see if all this was in my head!


----------



## jgraeff (May 12, 2013)

Gesshin stones all the way the 400 is amazing!


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

I have a Beston 500 and a Gesshin 400 and they share a tub of water. A couple drops of bleach and a change of water every few weeks and they are ready to go to work anytime.


----------

